# Carvin holdsworth jazz guitar



## Jazzercize (Nov 25, 2010)

hey all

I've been looking at the holdsworth model and what im wondering is if any of you have tried it and how it compares to other great jazz guitars (gretsch, gibson, ect) i know it has a chambered body and the cool thing about carvin is that they let you customize any model to your exact specs. 

any thoughts or opinions on how it plays? also how the weight feels?(measured weight and felt weight are 2 different things) my initial thought is that it looked pretty ugly to me but i think its slowly growing on me somehow. especially if i got one with a really nice flamed maple top it would do a lot to reduce the ugly factor 

feel free to add whatever you want


----------



## right_to_rage (Nov 25, 2010)

My Fatboy Holdsworth is definitely my most unique guitar, and it's freaking awesome! I don't play jazz primarily, but the tone is soo deep, rich, and clear that I would imagine that you could get extremely convincing mellow tones out of it by rolling back the tone knob. It can be set up to have extremely low action (although I prefer a little higher action) so the playability is insanely fluid, and its very suitable for fast or articulate playing. That's one thing that makes this guitar so unique from my solid body electrics is the degree of nuance that it provides. I really have to focus because little details of technique jump out more when I play it. Although that might sound like a bad thing, but actually it brings me closer to the instrument in a very cool, resonant way.

As for the weight it feels light to me, and there is no neck dive. Actually dual strap buttons allow me to stand with the guitar in two different positions so that it sits low and angles in towards my body, or a little higher so it sits at 90 degrees to the ground like a Gibson SG. Comfortable to me for sure.

Recommended.

edit: I actually tried quite a few hollow bodies before I bought, and this guitar just suits my style best. The Holdsworth is little brighter and present than the Epiphone, Ibanez, and Gretsch, but that might be the maple neck on mine. An all mahogany guitar would be warmer and probably more suitable for chordal accompaniment jazz. Also if you dont like the look of solid colors on this shape then you aren't gonna like this haha


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 25, 2010)

I use a HF2 as my main guitar.

Definitely would recommend.


----------



## Jazzercize (Nov 25, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> An all mahogany guitar would be warmer and probably more suitable for chordal accompaniment jazz. Also if you dont like the look of solid colors on this shape then you aren't gonna like this haha



yeah, on the one i put together with the online builder I opted for the mahogany neck with mahogany body of course. i was looking in the carvin museum for ideas and the one thing that worried me was that the flamed maple top being too bland because i am going to get the clear flame finish on it. i hear that you can send in a picture of another guitar and they can match the flame pretty well. if so, i will just send in a detailed flame so that the finish isnt boring. to me, the solid color just dosent suit that body shape. but thanks alot for the info, i appreciate your 

EDIT: is that radiation green btw?


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 25, 2010)

Jazzercize said:


> yeah, on the one i put together with the online builder I opted for the mahogany neck with mahogany body of course. i was looking in the carvin museum for ideas and the one thing that worried me was that the flamed maple top being too bland because i am going to get the clear flame finish on it. i hear that you can send in a picture of another guitar and they can match the flame pretty well. if so, i will just send in a detailed flame so that the finish isnt boring. to me, the solid color just dosent suit that body shape. but thanks alot for the info, i appreciate your
> 
> EDIT: is that radiation green btw?



They cannot match a flame 'pretty well' they just just find something ball park based on what is in stock, the problem with photo 'matching' is people get their heart set on the photo they send in and when the guitar isn't exact get upset and whine. My advice would be describe a type of flame you like opposed to a photo, gives more to work with. 

My bass I suggested a chervon to the neck with a wide flame, and I got <---


----------



## Jazzercize (Nov 25, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> They cannot match a flame 'pretty well' they just just find something ball park based on what is in stock, the problem with photo 'matching' is people get their heart set on the photo they send in and when the guitar isn't exact get upset and whine. My advice would be describe a type of flame you like opposed to a photo, gives more to work with.
> 
> My bass I suggested a chervon to the neck with a wide flame, and I got <---



all i would want is something with visible flame lines. if you take a look at the carvin museum some of the flames are pretty weak leaving it looking like a creme finish almost. thanks for the advice though. 

the other thing i like is that their return policy is really flexible unless you become "one of those guys"


----------



## Jtizzle (Nov 27, 2010)

This seems pretty interesting. Can anyone post up a audio file for someone playing jazz on this guitar? I don't really see how a solid body can sound better for jazz than an archtop.

By the way, have you checked out The Loar guitars? Those guitars are apparently really good. I haven't tried them personally, but I called a dealer and said it's really good, and my teacher told me he has no idea how they make such good guitars for so cheap. I'm working on trying these out but they're sold out everywhere (which must tell you something about it, hahaha)


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2010)

It's not a solid body  Read the Carvin page about them.


----------



## Jtizzle (Nov 28, 2010)

That's what it looks like in the picture up there o.o


----------



## Jazzercize (Nov 28, 2010)

Jtizzle said:


> That's what it looks like in the picture up there o.o



its a chambered body. see here ---> Carvin.com - Custom Shop :: HF2


----------



## Jazzercize (Nov 28, 2010)

Jtizzle said:


> This seems pretty interesting. Can anyone post up a audio file for someone playing jazz on this guitar? I don't really see how a solid body can sound better for jazz than an archtop.



Alot of modern jazz players and guys who do avant garde stuff actually prefer solid bodies over archtops. its just a matter of perspective and what type of sound you are going for. thats the great part about jazz--its all about perspective, any 2 players playing the same standard (for example) will come up with 2 completely different ways to play it.


----------



## Jtizzle (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm. I don't know, it looks interesting, but I'm a huge fan of the sound of a fully acoustic Archtop. I like fully acoustic archtops with floating pickups, but as you say it's a matter of perspective. I can't say much though, I still play jazz on a Les Paul hahaha.


----------

